# Looking for large tree



## Elmore (Nov 30, 2004)

I am looking for a large Acer palmatum. Well formed green or maybe even a red. Must be an upright .Species or cultivar. Money is no problem as long as the tree is huge and well formed. Contact me if you know of one available.
Elmore


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, that's a new one for me.


----------



## bushman (Dec 1, 2004)

*big trees*

Try looking at johndeere landscapes ,they can get big plants.


----------



## Elmore (Dec 1, 2004)

*amazing...huh?*



Nickrosis said:


> Wow, that's a new one for me.



You ought to see my tatoos.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 1, 2004)

I know where to get a few. We would have to go at night to pick them up though.


----------

